# What food does not go with bacon?



## Furryanimal (Jan 19, 2017)

If any!!!


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2017)

Bacon goes with everything!  I even had bacon ice cream once and it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2017)

Bacon is my favorite meat and I feel guilty.

Bacon and eggs:  Chickens laid the eggs with maybe a little discomfort, but

the poor piggy gave up its life !   BAWWWW   sniff  sniff.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2017)

Liquorice.


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh, I don't know about that, Shali.  I have a great recipe for _Bacone ala Liquorice_:

Place four slices of bacon in pan.  Fry until crispy.

Place on plate beside four strings of liquorice.

Scrape liquorice off plate into trash.

Eat bacon.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 19, 2017)

jujube said:


> Oh, I don't know about that, Shali.  I have a great recipe for _Bacone ala Liquorice_:
> 
> Place four slices of bacon in pan.  Fry until crispy.
> 
> ...


That's cheating! Lol. Rrrrassspberrrry!


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> That's cheating! Lol. Rrrrassspberrrry!



I don't know if they have raspberry liquorice, but I'd probably scrape it off the plate, too.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2017)

jujube said:


> I don't know if they have raspberry liquorice, but I'd probably scrape it off the plate, too.


Lulz.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 20, 2017)

Bacon, wow that's a tuff one.. 

I'll go with eating an orange or banana.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 6, 2022)

brownies do not go with bacon, I tried it and it was not good lol


----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

I love, love, love, bacon. I cook it a pound at a time in the oven.  the bacon is put on paper towels, then into a zip lock bag for the fridge.  I can just take out a couple of slices at a time, give a warm in the microwave.  Ready for breakfast, ready for a blt or burger.  Even ready cold as a little bedtime snack!!

The grease from cooking is poured into a glass jar in my fridge for seasoning vegetables, beans and making cornbread. My Mother taught me from a young age that bacon grease is pure gold when cooking!!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 6, 2022)

Wait. What? There's a food that doesn't go with bacon? Says who?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 6, 2022)

Pineapple.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2022)

Sardines


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Pineapple.


I love bacon and pineapple on pizza !


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 6, 2022)

*peanut butter*


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2022)

Watermelon


----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

It goes with everything.  Can be used as a palate cleanser after eating something you don't like!  LOL


----------



## bowmore (Nov 6, 2022)

Brussels sprouts


----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Brussels sprouts


Wrong!!


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 6, 2022)

Try this, 4-6 full strips bacon in a microwave. on a paper plate with two layers paper towels,  Cook for two minutes each side.  Let cool store in a zip lock bag, makes great travel jerky.  I might be wrong on the cooking time could be two minutes total (one minute each side) - experiment.


----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *peanut butter*


Elvis Presley's favorite sandwich: bananas, peanut butter and bacon!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Jelly...


----------



## Pecos (Nov 6, 2022)

Fresh Peaches.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 6, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I love, love, love, bacon. I cook it a pound at a time in the oven.  the bacon is put on paper towels, then into a zip lock bag for the fridge.  I can just take out a couple of slices at a time, give a warm in the microwave.  Ready for breakfast, ready for a blt or burger.  Even ready cold as a little bedtime snack!!
> 
> The grease from cooking is poured into a glass jar in my fridge for seasoning vegetables, beans and making cornbread. My Mother taught me from a young age that bacon grease is pure gold when cooking!!


I cook bacon the same way…..store it the same way…..saved the grease as well for the same things.


----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)

Pecos said:


> *Fresh Peaches.*


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 6, 2022)

​“Not-So-Great News for Bacon Lovers​Bacon took a hard blow in October 2015, when the International Agency for Research on Cancer, part of the World Health Organization, named processed meat -- which includes bacon -- a “group 1 carcinogen.””​https://www.webmd.com/diet/features/truth-about-bacon


----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Jelly...


I don't eat it with jelly  but have been known to have a biscuit with breakfast sausage and grape jelly.  Mickey D always puts jelly in the bag when you order this biscuit. (for you, that would b a plain scone or english muffin, I think)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I don't eat it with jelly  but have been known to have a biscuit with breakfast sausage and grape jelly.  Mickey D always puts jelly in the bag when you order this biscuit. (for you, that would b a plain scone or english muffin, I think)


..and the jelly for you would be Jello...


----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and the jelly for you would be Jello...


What is the difference between american jelly and english jelly.  Are yours considered only as jams?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 6, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Not-So-Great News for Bacon Lovers[/HEADING]
> Bacon took a hard blow in October 2015, when the International Agency for Research on Cancer, part of the World Health Organization, named processed meat -- which includes bacon -- a “group 1 carcinogen.”
> https://www.webmd.com/diet/features/truth-about-bacon


Yea, processed meat is tasty, but there's that _carcinogen thing_ they've been suspecting for some time.  That and the fat content is a deal breaker for me.   However, every couple months I do end up buying some bacon and dicing it up and frying to add to my batch of southern greens.


----------



## IKE (Nov 6, 2022)

I was going to say that bacon doesn't go with tuna salad but the more I pondered on it the better it sounded.


Me yelling across the house: "Hey honey c'mere and look at this, this is what I want for lunch tomorrow".

Her rolling her eyes: "You called me all the way in here for that ?......okay whatever."


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Blessed said:


> What is the difference between american jelly and english jelly.  Are yours considered only as jams?


your jelly is our Jam... your jello.. is our wobbly jelly


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> What food DOES NOT go with bacon?​


Nothing I know of... except maybe a healthy diet.


----------



## jujube (Nov 6, 2022)

Remember the bacon-wrapped chicken liver cooked in brown sugar that was apparently the Gold Standard for appetizers in the 50's and 60's?  Nobody would eat them but you weren't legally married if you didn't have them at your wedding reception.

We were standing in the "receiving line" at someone's wedding (another custom that has bit the dust) and one of my younger sisters snagged one from a tray while Mom wasn't watching.  She popped it in her mouth and immediately turned green when she realized what it was.  Mom hissed, "Don't you DARE spit that out!"  I don't know how long she stood there with that mouthful before she gave up and swallowed.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 6, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Brussels sprouts


Brussels with bacon and garlic is delicious.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Brussels with bacon and garlic is delicious.


yes so much so..you can buy them ready made like that in the supermarket.. as I do at Christmas with a packet of Frozen Brussels, with bacon , and Roasted  Chestnuts..In fact I believe I have a packet in the freezer currently


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

What food DOES NOT go with bacon?​
Wedding cake


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> What food DOES NOT go with bacon?​


Herring


----------



## perplexed (Nov 6, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I love, love, love, bacon. I cook it a pound at a time in the oven.  the bacon is put on paper towels, then into a zip lock bag for the fridge.  I can just take out a couple of slices at a time, give a warm in the microwave.  Ready for breakfast, ready for a blt or burger.  Even ready cold as a little bedtime snack!!
> 
> The grease from cooking is poured into a glass jar in my fridge for seasoning vegetables, beans and making cornbread. My Mother taught me from a young age that bacon grease is pure gold when cooking!!



I use bacon grease too to season with, we just don't eat a lot of it but we do love bacon. So how do you make your cornbread with it? Do you have a recipe it sounds good.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Herring


I don't know, might be worth a try.  I like both!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> What food DOES NOT go with bacon?​
> Wedding cake


In truth I'd prefer the bacon to the cake..


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> What food DOES NOT go with bacon?​
> Wedding cake


----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> What food DOES NOT go with bacon?​
> Wedding cake


----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)

Rob and I were posting at the same time, lol! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Herring*


----------



## mrstime (Nov 6, 2022)

Bella said:


> Elvis Presley's favorite sandwich: bananas, peanut butter and bacon!


I'd eat that, It's too late for me to die young.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

Bella said:


>


So gross


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2022)

*JELLO*


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Yea, processed meat is tasty, but there's that _carcinogen thing_ they've been suspecting for some time.  That and the fat content is a deal breaker for me.   However, every couple months I do end up buying some bacon and dicing it up and frying to add to my batch of southern greens.


And I have to admit an occasional BLT for lunch.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

perplexed said:


> I use bacon grease too to season with, we just don't eat a lot of it but we do love bacon. So how do you make your cornbread with it? Do you have a recipe it sounds good.


I am lazy now so I just use a cornbread mix, I prefer one that is not sweet but the sweet will work.  That is my sons favorite,  I take about a tablespoon of bacon fat put it in my small 8 inch cast iton skillet. Put it in oven for5 to 10 minutes until it is good and hot. I just pull out the rack and pour the batter straight into the skillet.  You will hear that skillet sizzle as the batter hits the pan.  Be careful, you don't want to splash any of that grease on your hands.  Bake as directed, I pull mine out a few minutes early, my oven is wonky and I want to make sure the crust does not get to dark, just crunchy!!


----------



## Knight (Nov 6, 2022)

Filet. No way should a really great steak like filet be wrapped in bacon.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 6, 2022)

Salad. It seems a little bizarre that when you try to eat healthy and order a salad, you have to specify for then to hold the bacon.  WTF? That's like the most unhealthy food on the planet!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

Bella said:


> Rob and I were posting at the same time, lol! Great minds think alike!


I like your cake better!

Hope you saved me a slice.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Salad. It seems a little bizarre that when you try to eat healthy and order a salad, you have to specify for then to hold the bacon. WTF? That's like the most unhealthy food on the planet!


I spent some time working at Prudhoe Bay, stayed at the BP camp.  The food was pretty good, but the most unique was a meat "salad".  Just different cuts of meat served salad like, with dressing.  Bacon fit in just fine.


----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> *I like your cake better!
> 
> Hope you saved me a slice.*


You bet, there's always a slice for you!


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 6, 2022)

What food does not go with bacon?​
Rice Pudding
Yogurt
Apple Tart/Pie
Tofu lol
Sushi ditto lol


Peanut Butter and Bacon has been a topping on donuts for years around here.  I tried one, it was good.  It's that sweet and salty combo,  tasty.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2022)

None of my foods go with bacon because I stopped eating the stuff. Don't eat pork and beef bacon just doesn't cut it. Since I stopped eating pork decades ago, the smell of it makes me sick to my stomach. Also processed meats have been linked to cancer. Read on:
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/bacon-cancer


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 7, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Brussels sprouts


Nothing goes with the evil micro cabbages of death!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 7, 2022)

Everything goes with bacon! It is a big part of a healthy keto food plan. Updated doctors and health professionals are finally coming around on that.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Salad. It seems a little bizarre that when you try to eat healthy and order a salad, you have to specify for then to hold the bacon.  WTF? That's like the most unhealthy food on the planet!


Not here.. Bacon is not a component of a Salad ....


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> None of my foods go with bacon because I stopped eating the stuff. Don't eat pork and beef bacon just doesn't cut it.


Ever try turkey bacon?  That was served a lot in the Middle East.  I liked it.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 7, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Nothing goes with the evil micro cabbages of death!


Huh?
“Brussels sprouts are a source of the B-vitamins necessary for cellular energy production, including vitamin B6, thiamine, and folate. Brussels sprouts contain 24% of the daily recommended amount of vitamin A, which is great for your eyes and internal organs.”
Brussels sprouts are an excellent source of vitamin C and vitamin K, providing over 100% of your daily value of each based on a 2,000 calorie per day diet. Vitamin K is linked to heart health and longevity and is responsible for blood clotting.4 Brussels sprouts also contain manganese, which helps with metabolizing carbohydrates, amino acids, and cholesterol.
https://www.verywellfit.com/brussels-sprouts-nutrition-facts-calories-and-health-benefits-4118297


----------



## mrstime (Nov 7, 2022)

Knight said:


> Filet. No way should a really great steak like filet be wrapped in bacon.


I feel that was about shrimp and scallops!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2022)

I don't eat a lot of bacon  but I do love it and would eat it with anything else.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 7, 2022)

I only eat bacon twice a year....whether I need to or not!   I like it, but I could live without it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Ever try turkey bacon?  That was served a lot in the Middle East.  I liked it.


I have had turkey bacon. In fact, I used to buy it decades ago. But all of it is processed and contains too much sodium.


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 11, 2022)

Only thing I can think of is Banana Cream Pie.  

Bacon or a very thin slice of real VA salt cured ham will turn any sandwich into a feast.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Not here.. Bacon is not a component of a Salad ....


Ever had a spinach salad with hot bacon dressing? So good! A Cobb salad always has bacon too. What’s not to love about bacon!?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Ever had a spinach salad with hot bacon dressing? So good! A Cobb salad always has bacon too. What’s not to love about bacon!?


No...never had bacon with spinach salad...


I love bacon always have.. in fact I had bacon this morning..


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 14, 2022)

Thought of one, pumpkin pie, for me anyway.  Course that's because I don't like pumpkin pie, but it might be a little better with bacon...


hollydolly said:


> Not here.. Bacon is not a component of a Salad ....


Pretty common here, as a toping on most any salad.  You should try it.  As with all things bacon probably not good for you, but tastes great!


----------



## caroln (Nov 14, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Sardines


But wouldn't the bacon cover the taste of the sardines?  That would be a good thing!


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 14, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Nothing goes with the evil micro cabbages of death!


Also known in our house as " the little green death bombs from hell ". JImB.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 14, 2022)

Ice cream...especially Rocky Road.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Thought of one, pumpkin pie, for me anyway.  Course that's because I don't like pumpkin pie, but it might be a little better with bacon...
> 
> Pretty common here, as a toping on most any salad.  You should try it.  *As with all things bacon probably not good for you, but tastes great!*


I won't try it, simply because altho' I love bacon, I try and minimize it in my diet because it really isn't good for me ...


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 14, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Also known in our house as " the little green death bombs from hell ". JImB.


Also ‘Fart Nukes’


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 31, 2022)

Kosher and halal foods would seem to be a poor choice to match with pork bacon.
Turkey bacon might be an option, however, if ever one is faced with such a dilemma.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 31, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> “Not-So-Great News for Bacon Lovers​Bacon took a hard blow in October 2015, when the International Agency for Research on Cancer, part of the World Health Organization, named processed meat -- which includes bacon -- a “group 1 carcinogen.””​https://www.webmd.com/diet/features/truth-about-bacon


Quite so: But because of its high levels of sodium, saturated fat and countless preservatives, bacon tops the processed foods list. Eating foods like this can lead to high blood pressure, heart disease and obesity.


----------



## timoc (Dec 31, 2022)

What food does not go with bacon?​Plum jam laced with shredded banana skins....... well, you did ask, Ruth.


----------



## Flarbalard (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm late to this subject, but sometime in the '60's when I was in grade school we had a jar of Skippy peanut butter with bacon bits.  Came from the manufacturer that way.  I never have liked Skippy, but I was ordered to try it, and that was the last time I ever ate Skippy of any kind.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 1, 2023)

Fresh peaches, watermelon, grapes.


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 1, 2023)

Stop it! I'm writing and downloading as fast as I can while drooling!!!!


----------



## spectratg (Jan 1, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Jelly...


Excuse me?  Bacon and jelly sandwich on toast has always been one of my favorites!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2023)

Bacon goes with everything.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)

Flarbalard said:


> I'm late to this subject, but sometime in the '60's when I was in grade school we had a jar of Skippy peanut butter with bacon bits.  Came from the manufacturer that way.  I never have liked Skippy, but I was ordered to try it, and that was the last time I ever ate Skippy of any kind.


That is beyond disgusting!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

spectratg said:


> Excuse me?  Bacon and jelly sandwich on toast has always been one of my favorites!


Excuse _me _!! this is jelly..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think you're talking about jam...


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Excuse _me _!! this is jelly..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Exactly ^^^^^^ Jam.... ..


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)

(sorry, did not mean to triple-post!!!)


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Exactly ^^^^^^ Jam.... ..


----------



## Bella (Jan 1, 2023)

*This article is for anyone who doesn't quite understand the difference between jelly and jam. 

What’s the difference between jam and jelly and every other kind of sweet, spreadable fruit?* > https://www.bonappetit.com/story/whats-the-difference-between-jam-and-jelly

"Toast with some butter and jam is a marvelous thing. Wait. Butter and jam? Or butter and jelly? Or is it marmalade? *What’s the difference between jam and jelly and every other kind of sweet, spreadable fruit?* It’s a confusing, sticky world. We’re here to provide some answers.

All of these condiments start with sugar, fruit, and heat. Fruit naturally contains pectin, the stuff that makes jams and jellies firm up. (Not all fruits contain the same amount of pectin though, so sometimes powdered pectin has to be added to get the desired texture.) When heated, the fruit will lose liquid, causing it to reduce to a firmer consistency. The distinction between the varieties comes from how much physical fruit ends up in the final product and how firm it ends up setting. It’s a spectrum of sorts.
Jelly​At one end of the spectrum, you have jelly. It’s the firmest, clearest fruit condiment around. Once the fruit is cooked, it’s strained, so that only the juice ends up in the jelly. That’s why the grape stuff you spread all over peanut butter in first grade was (and is) so clear. If you’re going to find additional pectin in any of these, you’ll find it in jelly. And that means that if you turned a jar of jelly over, it would probably slide out in one solid piece, like a can of cranberry, well, jelly. Kinda gross. Kinda cool.
Jam​We don’t like to play favorites, but we really like jam. It’s the chunkier version of jelly, with more pieces of actual fruit in it and a slightly looser, spoonable texture. Here, chopped or pureed fruit is cooked with sugar, so pieces of the fruit end up in the final product. It’s not clear, and it’s not solid. This is the middle of our spectrum. We like it in the middle. It’s comfortable. And tasty.
Preserves​If you’ve been following the trend here, you can probably guess what’s up with preserves. They contain the most fruit, more often than not in whole pieces, and have the least gel-like consistency. These are great for serving with cheese, since you can a big ol’ piece of cherry on top of your stinky gorgonzola.
Marmalade​Remember how we were just talking about preserves a second ago? Yeah, marmalade is just preserves that are made with citrus—the whole fruit, rind and all. Lemon. Orange. Grapefruit. You get the picture. They make preserves marmalade. We love how aromatic and bittersweet good marmalade's are, a result of all the complex flavors and fragrant oils present in those citrus peels.

Jam, jelly, preserves, and marmalade all live life in the _same, same, but different_ category. They start out almost identical, but take different paths to end up at their final form. What's the difference between jam and jelly and preserves? Well, you know that. What's the same? They’re all good on toast with butter."

Bella


----------

